# Radiator säubern?



## Marquis (24. August 2009)

*Radiator säubern?*

Hab mir bei Ebay einen gebrauchten Radiator gekauft (wehe mir hält einer ne Standpauke, ist eh für ein altes System) und beim durchspülen kommt immer mehr Sch****e (Farbe, irgendwelche Stückchen) raus, gibts da noch andere Möglichkeiten den effektiv zu säubern?
Hab keine Lust, dass mir das Sytem im Betrieb verstopft!


----------



## Udel0272 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Spülen Spülen Spülen !!!!!!

Und zwar in bede richtungen!!!!

Ich denke das wird schon n tag dauern!!!!!


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Den Radi mit heissem Wasser und Cilit Bang (orangene Kappe) befüllen und ca 30min stehen lassen. Danach gut spülen. Eventuell den Vorgang wiederholen.


----------



## MetallSimon (24. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

ja mit cillit bang oder essig oder irgend einer säure durchspülen und einwirken lassen und dann noch ne weile mit wasser durchspülen.achja und manche ebay radis sind noch recht neuwertig ich habe auch insgesamt schon 4 singleradis gekauft(alle unter 10€mit versand).davon hab ich zwei weiterverkauft und zwei sind in meinem pc.davon waren nur in einem ein paar kleine stückchen,die sich sehr leicht entfernen liesen


----------



## Marquis (24. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Cilit Bang werde ich auf jedenfall ausprobieren, Danke! 
Also neuwertig naja, die Gewinde sind ziemlich zugesifft und ich hab trotz intensivstem Spülen immer noch grüne Suppe und Stückchen die da rauskommen, deswegen: "Ich brauch was härteres!"


----------



## J.W.T (24. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Wenn du was härteres brauchst, als das was es im Supermarkt gibt, solltest du Industriereiniger verwenden. Da ich ja aus der Automobielindustrie komme, habe ich schon mit dem einen oder anderen Produckt zu tun gehabt. Mein Favorit ist Tickopur R 27. Der ist gnadenlos zu allem was sich Dreck nennt, leider auch zu Alu. Wenn du keinen Bock hast, dir den zu besorgen, dann nimm irgendeinen guten Reiniger von Henkel, die sind für sowas ausreichend und gehören zu den Besten was es im Geschäft zu kaufen gibt. Der Tickopur R 27 ist ein rassiger Profireiniger, und kann bei nicht sachgemäßer Anwendung auch viel kaputt machen. Wenn du aber alles richtig machst, ist dein Radi danach sauberer als neu
*Achtung: *auf gar keinen Fall mit *Alu* und *verzinkten* Teilen verwenden, dass ist mein Ernst
Hier mahl ein Bild von dem Zeug: http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/a26874e253.jpg
http://www.dr-stamm.de/pinf/r27_8318-9.pdf


----------



## maiggoh (24. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Was ist mit Nitroverdünnung? Damit kann ich auch so ziemlich alles reinigen.
Bissl reinleeren, kurz warten und wieder ausspülen? müsste eig. funktionieren, weiß aber nicht wie effektiv das is.


----------



## J.W.T (24. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Nitroverdünnung greift den Lack an und ist nicht das Richtige für diese art von Dreck.


----------



## maiggoh (25. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Is der denn lackiert? Wenn ja dann wäre das natürlich ne ganz schlechte idee.


----------



## Marquis (25. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Ich glaub ich lass die Kirche erstmal im Dorf und nehm Cillit BANG!, falls ich das damit nicht sauber krieg, würde ich vielleicht nochmal den Industriereiniger ausprobieren, ich glaub aber das es zu riskant ist.


----------



## J.W.T (25. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Wenn du CilltBang nicht zu hause hast, dann lass es im Regal stehen und nimm Breff Power Universal.


----------



## Marquis (25. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Das so quasi dasselbe oder besser? Hab das glaube ich zuhause?


----------



## Speed-E (25. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Weiss ja nicht was da für Dreck drinne ist, aber normalerweise reicht da auch Essig oder Zitronensäure (besonders bei Kalk).


----------



## On/OFF (25. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Ich emfehle die Heitmanns Zitronensäure , ist agressiv  und schonend gegenüber Metall , mach gut rein von dem Zeug ( nicht sparen) , 5000 sec warten dann spülen  , ne Quatsch 30 min ^^

mfg


----------



## J.W.T (25. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Kalk ist unser geringstes Problem. Dieses glitschige, flockige Zeug ist unser Gegner. Das Zeug müssen wir erst chemisch lösen, um es dann aus dem Radi rausspülen zu können. Die meisten Supermarktreiniger sind auf mechanische Hilfe angewiesen, was aber beim Radi auf durchspühlen begrentzt ist. Es gäbe neben Hardcorereinigern auch noch die Möglichkeit mit Ultraschall zu  arbeiten, haben aber die wenigsten Zuhause.
Der Reiniger sollte auch die Eigenschaften haben, sich sehr gut wieder abspühlen zu lassen, da wir nicht wissen, wie der Reiniger mit dem Korrosionsschutz reagiert und dann fängt alles wieder von forne an.

Was auch funktionieren würde ist eine Wasserlösung mit 20% Atceton und 5% Ammoniak. Vorteil ist, diese Lösung hinterlässt keine Rückstände wie die meisten Reiniger. 
*Achtung:* Diese Lösung darf nicht mit Kunststoffen in Berührung kommen, da die meisten Kunststoffe nicht Atceton beständig sind!!! (Plexiglas, Schläuche, Gummidichtungen, etc.)
*Achtung:* Ammoniakdämpfe sind giftig, was aber egal ist, da die Dämpfe die Schleimhäute so stark reitzen, dass sich selbst der perverseste Kleberschnüffler von der Gefahrenzohne fern hält und das Fenster öffnet

PS: Ich empfehle aber immer noch den Tickopur R 27, da er Metalle und Kunststoffe nicht angreift (außer Alu färbt er grau und Zink löst er komplett auf) Habe schon meine komplette Wasserkühlung damit gereinigt (außer die Alukühler für die hab ich nen anderen Reiniger-> Tickopur TR 7)


----------



## computertod (25. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*



J.W.T schrieb:


> Es gäbe neben Hardcorereinigern auch noch die Möglichkeit mit Ultraschall zu  arbeiten, haben aber die wenigsten Zuhause.



Mein Onkel hat so ein Ding in seiner Firma stehen, müsste ihn nur mal Fragen


----------



## On/OFF (25. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

ich hab mal in einen total versiften Aschenbecher , nicht möglich ihn zu reinigen mit konventionellen Mittel ( Pril und Co mit Topfreiniger) , Heitmanns Zitronensäure reingegeben  , ca 30 min gewartet , abgespült ..........   , Mit Topfreiniger Drübber ...sauber ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Sacht mal - bevor ihr hier den Radi auflöst und die nächsten 200km Fluss vergiftet:
Wie wäre es, wenn man sich mal überlegt, was eigentlich entfernt sein soll?
Die ganzen schönen Vorschläge mit Nitro, Aceton,... würden vor allem für nicht-wasserlösliche Substanzen Sinn machen. Hier geht es aber um einen Farbstoff, der mal per Wasser eingetragen wurde.
D.h. entweder ist das Zeug direkt wasserlöslich und man muss allenfalls den richtigen pH-Wert finden (Zitronensäure oder Essigessenz für eine Richtung, ggf. einfache Kernseife für die andere Richtung ausprobieren) oder man hat es mit bis dato inerten Partikeln zu tun, die sich einfach nur auf der Oberfläche abgesetzt haben. In dem Fall hilft viel Wasser oder etwas, dass das Kupfer (genauer: -oxid) leicht(!) anlöst und die Partikel mitsamt der Oberfläche entfernt. Again: Säure, z.B. Zitronensäure in hohen Dosen sollte ein Ansatz sein.


----------



## Marquis (26. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Aus was bestehen denn die Radiatoren, Ich dachte eigentlich meistens aus Messing (die Rohre)!?
Ist übrigens ein Black Ice GT 360.

Vorläufiges Fazit: Ich würds dann erstmal mit Zitronensäure versuchen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Jup, Black ICE war Messing-Rohr&CU-Lamellen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## cybertrance (26. August 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Den Radi mit heissem Wasser und Cilit Bang (orangene Kappe) befüllen und ca 30min stehen lassen. Danach gut spülen. Eventuell den Vorgang wiederholen.


 

kann ich nur bestätigen,
danach ist das Dingen im Normalfall sauber

gruß
cyber


----------



## Tin (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

So kram den Thread noch mal raus, da ich immernoch Fragen habe:

Zunächst zum Zustand/Problem:
Ich habe in meiner unwissenheit, bedingt dadurch, dass es meine erste Wasserkühlung war, das "durchspülen" völlig ausser acht gelassen. Nun ist ein Jahr vergangen und ein Kühlmitteltausch steht an. Bis jetzt habe ich dest. Wasser mit g48 verwendet.

Da ich nun neue Schläuche und eine komplett neue Konfiguration geplant habe, soll zu dem Kühlmitteltausch auch eine Reinigung hinzukommen. Ich habe auch gesehen, dass ein wenig Schmodder, so art Flusen, sich an den Schläuchen und im Kühlmittel niedergelassen haben.

Jetzt meine Fragen:
Ich habe hier Essigessenz. Würde das gerne damit reinigen. Woher könnten die Flusen stammen (Ablagerungen aus dem Radiator? Reaktionen im Kreislauf?)? Ist hier eine Reinigung mit Essigessenz ausreichend?

Es wird von heißem Wasser geredet. Heisst das ich koche es mit einem Wasserkocher auf und dann Essigessenz hinzu? Welche Konzentration?

Entschuldigung für die Flut der Fragen, aber ich frag lieber einmal zu oft, als einmal zu wenig.
Danke.

EDIT: Neues Kühlmittel wird Feser Ultra Pure Water + Feser Base Corrision Blocker (Reicht das als einziger Zusatz? Auch gegen Algen/Schimmel?) (Ist bereits vorhanden.)

EDIT: Radiator in der Badewanne mit normalen Leitungswasser reinigen ist ok, so weit ich das jetzt gelesen habe oder? Anschließend mit Säure/Wasser und dann nochmal mit dest. Wasser durchspülen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*



> Jetzt meine Fragen:
> Ich habe hier Essigessenz. Würde das gerne damit reinigen. Woher könnten die Flusen stammen (Ablagerungen aus dem Radiator? Reaktionen im Kreislauf?)? Ist hier eine Reinigung mit Essigessenz ausreichend?


Hol die Cillit Bang (orangene Kappe), ist viel Stärker als Essig. Den Radi mit heissem Wasser und ein paar Spritzer Cillit Bang füllen und ca 30-60 min stehen lassen. Dann gründlich mit klarem Wasser spülen. Eventuell noch mal mit CB wiederholen.



> EDIT: Neues Kühlmittel wird Feser Ultra Pure Water + Feser Base Corrision Blocker (Reicht das als einziger Zusatz? Auch gegen Algen/Schimmel?) (Ist bereits vorhanden.)


Ich würde Innovatek Protect Konzentrat + dest Wasser nehmen, wenn due s klar haben willst. Oder wieder G40, G48 etc.


----------



## Tin (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Bei CillitBang auf der Homepage steht aber, dass es nicht für Kupfer geeignet ist. Würde gerne auf Chemie verzichten und auf natürliche Stoffe zurückgreifen.

Wegen dem Konzentrat: Ich habe das Feser Corrision Blocker jetzt aber schon hier. Das ist doch das selbe, oder? Ist doch beides Etylenglykol - 1.2 Ethandiol < 70%. Warum genau das Innovatek?


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*



> Warum genau das Innovatek?


Weils gut ist.  Wenn du den Corro Blocker schon da hast kannst du auch den nutzen. 



> Bei CillitBang auf der Homepage steht aber, dass es nicht für Kupfer geeignet ist.


Ja und?



> Würde gerne auf Chemie verzichten und auf natürliche Stoffe zurückgreifen.


Natürliches Sachen sind selten so stark wie Chemie.


----------



## Marquis (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Aus Kupfer sind meist eher nur die Lamellen, aber checke mal lieber die Hersteller-Seite.
Zitronensäure in "hoher" Konzentration reicht auch (nicht pur).
Wenn du einen Düsenkühler hast solltest du den gleich mal auseinandernehmen, ich achte zwar immer auf einen sauberen Kreislauf, aber auch bei mir waren ein paar Flusen drin(Heatkiller), die kriegst du auch nicht rausgespült.
Solange du keine gebrauchten komponenten benutzt, würde ich an deiner Stelle nur dest. Wasser zum Spülen benutzen, nervige Ablagerungen kriegst du nur durch schlechte Kühlmittel bzw. Zusätze z.B. Fluid XP.


----------



## Tin (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*



			
				KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Bei CillitBang auf der Homepage steht aber, dass es nicht für Kupfer geeignet ist.
> Ja und?


Ich denke das wird schon seine Gründe haben. Steht auch da, dass es nicht für Messing usw. geeignet ist.



			
				KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Würde gerne auf Chemie verzichten und auf natürliche Stoffe zurückgreifen.
> Natürliches Sachen sind selten so stark wie Chemie.



Genau das ist ja auch gut so. Soll ja nicht gleich das ganze System zerlegen .

Mein System war ein kompletter Neukauf, bis auf den Grafikkartenkühler (den ich dummerweise nie ausgespült habe ).
Es besteht aus:
Heatkiller 3.0
Aquastream XT
TFC Xchanger 120, 360
Heatkiller GPU-X² 8800 GTS​Der Kreislauf wird mit dest. Wasser und g48 betrieben.



			
				Marquis schrieb:
			
		

> Solange du keine gebrauchten komponenten benutzt, würde ich an deiner Stelle nur dest. Wasser zum Spülen benutzen, nervige Ablagerungen kriegst du nur durch schlechte Kühlmittel bzw. Zusätze z.B. Fluid XP.


Ok. Einfach einen Eimer mit dest. Wasser mit einem Schlauch zum einsaugen und einen Eimer zu auffangen? Das verbraucht aber massig dest. Wasser ... Und wenn ich einen Kreislauf machen bringt das ja auch nichts ...


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*



> Ich denke das wird schon seine Gründe haben. Steht auch da, dass es nicht für Messing usw. geeignet ist.


Damit man sich nicht die schönen Kupfer oder Messing Oberflächen versaut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*



Tin schrieb:


> Wegen dem Konzentrat: Ich habe das Feser Corrision Blocker jetzt aber schon hier. Das ist doch das selbe, oder? Ist doch beides Etylenglykol - 1.2 Ethandiol < 70%. Warum genau das Innovatek?



Ethandiol dient nur als Lösungsmittel. Die eigentliche Schutzfunktion resultiert aus den Additiven, die drin gelöst sind - und die einem die Hersteller nicht verraten.



Marquis schrieb:


> Aus Kupfer sind meist eher nur die Lamellen, aber checke mal lieber die Hersteller-Seite.



Äh: Fast alles in einer Wakü kann aus Kupfer bestehen und bei den meisten Produkten tun es zumindest die Teile, die an der Wärmeleitung beteiligt sind.

Bezüglich Reinigern könnte man aber mal bei deren Hersteller anfragen. Ggf. geht es beim "ungeeignet" nur um oberflächliche Oxidation - unschön auf Oberflächen (und für einige Leute der Grund, warum sie voll-CU-Waküs mit Korrosionsschutz betreiben), aber ohne Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung.


----------



## M4tthi4s (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*



> Ok. Einfach einen Eimer mit dest. Wasser mit einem Schlauch zum einsaugen und einen Eimer zu auffangen? Das verbraucht aber massig dest. Wasser


 
Zum Durchspülen reicht auch Leitungswasser, erst wenn du damit fertig bist, dann einmal noch kurz mit dest. Wasser.
Du brauchst aber keinen Eimer voll, wird ja sonst viel zu teuer.


----------



## Tin (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Jo, so werd ichs machen. Vielen Dank nochmal .


----------



## Marquis (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh: Fast alles in einer Wakü kann aus Kupfer bestehen und bei den meisten Produkten tun es zumindest die Teile, die an der Wärmeleitung beteiligt sind.


 Ich meinte nur beim Radiator, Is klar das meist nur Kupfer verwendet wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Es gibt auch Radiatoren mit Kupferverrohrung.


----------



## Marquis (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*



Marquis schrieb:


> Aus Kupfer sind meist eher nur die Lamellen, aber checke mal lieber die Hersteller-Seite.


 Selbstzitat  
Auch das ist mir klar aber deswegen hatte ich ja "meist" und den Rest geschrieben.
Irgendwie ist die Diskussion sinnlos!?


----------



## hotfirefox (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*



M4tthi4s schrieb:


> Zum Durchspülen reicht auch Leitungswasser, erst wenn du damit fertig bist, dann einmal noch kurz mit dest. Wasser.
> Du brauchst aber keinen Eimer voll, wird ja sonst viel zu teuer.


Ich will ja nix sagen aber deionisiertes Wasser kosten 5 Liter 1,5€ im Supermarkt, sehr teuer^^
Richtiges dest. Wasser macht auch nicht wirklich mehr Sinn wie deionisiertes Wasser.


----------



## TheReal1604 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Sers Leute! 

Ich wollte den Thread nochmal vorkramen, da es mich nun selbst betrifft.

Ich versuche meinen 120mm Radiator zu reinigen, aber es hilft nix, gegen diese komischen Weiß / Grünen Ablagerungen da drinne... 

Ich hab bis jetzt probiert: Essigessenz, 00 Aktiv Pulver, 00 Aktiv Gel, Industrieseifenreiniger - für motoren und gegen fett flecke und sonn spaß.


Habt ihr vielleicht noch ne idee was helfen könnte?

Lg


----------



## Fifadoc (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

wie lange hast du es denn gespült?

als meine komponenten mit roter pampe verdreckt waren, hab ich 4 tage lange quasi 24/7 mit leitungswasser gespült. 
Und halt 2-3x täglich das wasser austauschen. Wenn stückchen drin sind macht vllt auch eine art sieb noch sinn.


----------



## Nucleus (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*

Cillit Bang mit orangener Kappe soll recht gut sein und wird hier häufig empfohlen.


----------



## TheReal1604 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Radiator säubern?*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> wie lange hast du es denn gespült?
> 
> als meine komponenten mit roter pampe verdreckt waren, hab ich 4 tage lange quasi 24/7 mit leitungswasser gespült.
> Und halt 2-3x täglich das wasser austauschen. Wenn stückchen drin sind macht vllt auch eine art sieb noch sinn.



Ok..  ich habs meistens so um die 2h stehen lassen . Na mal schauen.

Zur Not hol ich mir eben das Cilit Bang .

Ich versteh die Welt nimmer . Über die Nacht hab ich den kleinen Radi gefüllt mit 00 WC Aktiv gel stehen lassen. Nun eben ausgespühlt, so wies sein sollte denk ich. Die Ablagerungen (Grün Weißlich) sind aber nach wie vor immernoch da! 

Letzte Instanz wäre nun anscheinend wirklich dieses Cilit Bang, hm. 

Edit: Cilit Bang heute besorgt -> Radi mit gefüllt, 1 h stehen lassen -> ordentlich ausgespült -> Zeug immernoch drinne...


----------

